# Wanted: Female rabbit in swansea or around swansea area



## holliehammylover (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi My Rabbit Bobbys mate has just died :crying:and we are thinking of getting him another  if there is any body who no longer can look after their rabbit Please write to me coz we really want to see a new face around 

Bobby Is 1 now so any female rabbits around the same age please let us know ,We Live In swansea But We are willing to drive up to about Neath or port talbot to gett him a mate coz thats how much we love our little bobby :001_wub: 

P.s Plase let me know if the rabbit is friendly or not coz there are children around


----------



## holliehammylover (Jun 8, 2009)

Please reply we dont just want people in swansea we want people in port talbot and neath !


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Why not try these -

Swansea Small Animal Rescue | Making a Big Difference in the Lives of Small Animals

Llys Nini branch of the RSPCA - RSPCA Swansea, Neath and Port Talbot (former mid and West Glamorgan) - Front page


----------

